

Claws are out for teen fashion blogger - xmarcus
http://www.thestar.com/living/fashion/article/767264--claws-are-out-for-teen-fashion-blogger

======
nfnaaron
"My parents and I are the ones who know my school's absences policy, how my
teachers feel about my missing school and what my grades look like – not
anyone else."

Most adults couldn't come up with a more polite and blunt "mind your own
business."

